# Plant ID



## bluberrymuffin (May 7, 2011)

Does anybody know what this is? I got it from AI and love the look of it...it was planted like a stem plant in the store but it's floating in my tank right now and I'd love to know what it is.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

It looks a bit like Parrot's Feather to me.. but I am not certain. Myriophyllum.. if that's what it is.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

In fact, I just read AI's plant list.. Myriophyllum, tuberculatum, I think it was.. so that's what it must be if you got it there

Btw, I hope you have high light and C02, from what I've read,M. tuberculatum is a difficult plant to maintain.


----------



## bluberrymuffin (May 7, 2011)

Thanks for directing me to AI's plant list, I didn't think of that 

Looking at the list, they have it listed as Myriophyllum tuberculatum like you said, however in brackets they put (Mermaid weed)...my guess/hope is that it's actually the submerged form of Proserpinaca Palustris, since it sounds like that's a bit easier to maintain.

I don't even have it planted at the moment, it looks awesome as a floater...too bad it's a stem plant


----------

